# Lesen, dann posten? Eine Antwort reicht!



## Psycokain (7. Januar 2010)

Hiho Buffies

Nur was ganz kleines von meiner Seite. Bin hier noch nicht wirklich lange aktiv, jedoch ist mir eine Sache ganz besonders aufgefallen. Jemand eröffnet einen Thread mit einer Frage.... Auf diese Frage geben mindestens 35 Helden die genau gleiche Antwort.... es sei den jemand wirft noch ein "omg sufu benutzen Noob" dazwischen, dann hätten wir nur 34 Antworten.

Ist es wirklich nötig den genau gleichen Bruntz hundert mal hinzuschreiben? Ich kann mir dieses Verhalten nur auf 2 Wege erklären:

1. Die Leute sind noch fauler als ich und lesen die ersten Antworten garnicht durch
2. Die Zahl unter dem Avatare ist für viele hier wichtiger als Antworten als Hilfeleistung.

Wenn man also etwas sucht (Ich denke es kommen sehr viele via google hier her) muss man sich immer durch alles durchwühlen was schon vorher 33.5 Mal gepostet wurde. Was ich mir mit diesem Thema wünsche ist dass ihr nicht jeden Mist wiederholen müsst... anders ist es wenn ihr eine Ergänzung zum bereits notierten habt..... wenn man nämlich momentan nach einer Ergänzung sucht muss man sich fast immer durch 1-15 Threadseiten durchwühlen.


Oder könnten die Mods da ein wenig mehr druchgreifen?


----------



## TheGui (7. Januar 2010)

Meine Glaskugel sagt mir das auch dieser Thread in das von dir krittisiertes Schema passen wird!


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Januar 2010)

Ist dir schonmal eingefallen, das viele zur gleichen Zeit eine Antwort schreiben? Dann hast du fix 10x die selbe Antwort und kannst keinem einem Vorwurf machen.


----------



## Vitany2910 (7. Januar 2010)

naja, mir ist es schon öfters aufgefallen, das jemand einen eingangsthread schreibt, und dann relativ zeitgleich mehrere leute antworten (meist das gleiche^^)... da kann das schonmal vorkommen.

aber ne halbe stunde, 3 stunden später immer noch die selben antworten zubekommen, ist wirklich ziemlich sinnfrei, da geb ich dir recht...

ich antworte meist schon nicht mehr, wenn ich das gleiche wie 20 vorposter zu sagen habe... warum dann auch? nur wenn ich denke, ich könne noch was ergänzen...


----------



## Vitany2910 (7. Januar 2010)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ist dir schonmal eingefallen, das viele zur gleichen Zeit eine Antwort schreiben? Dann hast du fix 10x die selbe Antwort und kannst keinem einem Vorwurf machen.




<-- bestes beispiel *lach*


----------



## Lari (7. Januar 2010)

Postcounter pushen, für viele ist es nicht mehr als das.
Ich gebe dir recht, aber die Mods haben genug anderes zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach leben und leben lassen.


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (7. Januar 2010)

ich frag mich was das im wow forum zu suchen hat...


----------



## Haas3 (7. Januar 2010)

Ich finde genau das macht ein Forum aus. Durch die vielen antworten die zwar auf den ersten Blick alle gleich sind.. aber meistens findet man hier und da noch paar sachen die dann letztendlich dir die 100% sicherheit geben das man es jetzt weist.

Also wenn dir das nicht gefällt benutz google ansonsten noch viel spaß im Forum! Sorry aber das ist meine meinung


----------



## Senkarios (7. Januar 2010)

Ich will dazusagen das es für einen TE sicher ein besseres / sicheres Gefühl gibt, wenn mehrere Leute mit fast demselben Inhalt antworten, als nur ein einziger (also jetzt im extremfall).

Dadurch begrüsse ich durchaus auch mehrere Antworten auf eine Frage.

Lg
Tha
Senki


----------



## Vesir (7. Januar 2010)

mal so gesagt sei doch froh das viele antworten somit hast du mehrere bestätigte antworten und könntest ehr darauf vertraun als wenn von 10 leuten jeder was anderes schreibt


----------



## Potpotom (7. Januar 2010)

Müsst ihr euch denn ständig wiederholen? Ist doch alles alter Käse und schon durchgekaut!

*duck*

Eigentlich sollten nur noch Moderatoren berechtigt sein würdige Themen zu eröffnen und die Antworten erst nach einer eingehenden Prüfung freischalten. So fühlen sich einige nicht von der schlichtweg erschlagenden Antwortflut belästigt.

Oder man macht das Forum hier gleich zu... so ziemlich alle Fragen wurden ja irgendwo im www schonmal behandelt.


----------



## Phenyl19 (7. Januar 2010)

Naja,kann die Verbindung zu Wow jetzt nicht erkennen,aber wenn ich schonmal da bin,schreib ich mal was zum Thema:

Ich denke das liegt daran,das viele Zeitgleich schreiben. Aber ich habe lieber 35 gleiche Antworten,als 35 verschiedene,denn bei gleichen Antworten kann ich mir sicherer sein das es stimmt. Denn wenn jeder eine andere Antwort gibt,bin ich genauso schlau/unsicher wie vorher.


----------



## Psycokain (7. Januar 2010)

Dies steht hier im WoW-Forum weil es hier extrem ist. In den anderen Bereichen bin ich nicht wirklich viel am mitlesen und in den anderen Bereichen ist es wohl für die ganzen "Nichts-Aussager" nicht so einfach ihren Postcounter zu pushen, da Ihre Aussagen mehr auffallen würden......


Dem mit dem Bestätigen der Aussagen kann ich zustimmen, habe ich vorher nicht von der Seite betrachtet... jedoch stehen die Mehrfachen Posts in keinem Verhältnis... weniger wäre auch genug - nur meine Meinung


Das mit dem schreiben während ein andere schneller war ist mir jetzt hier richtig klar geworden, hat gute Beispiele.... aber wie ebenfalls erwähnt wurde hat es Themen die Wochen später aufgegriffen werden, nur um den gleichen geistigen Durchfall nochmals da hin zu kritzeln......


Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Captain Jack (7. Januar 2010)

jedem das seine und mir das meine, sag ich  da immer.

Wenn sich sonst niemand beschwert.

Anklage abgelehnt ^^


----------



## Natar (7. Januar 2010)

grundsätzlich ist ein

/sign natar

vollkommen ausreichend


----------



## Dabow (7. Januar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Meine Glaskugel sagt mir das auch dieser Thread in das von dir krittisiertes Schema passen wird!



Ich teile diese Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (7. Januar 2010)

Wir brauchen dringend eine Studie inkl. aussagekräftiger Statistik die dieses Verhalten bestätigt. 

Ich denke wir erkennen hier ganz klar einen Trend -> Doppelt hält besser ist nicht mehr zietgemäß. Heute muss es ganz deutlich heißen dreißigfach hält besser!


----------



## Firun (7. Januar 2010)

Servus, 
habe ich das richtig verstanden, du möchtest die User bitten weniger zu Posten?

Und du möchtest das die Mod's doppelte Posts Löschen?


Ich sehe am Horizont wehende Fahnen und ein Meer brennender Fakeln, getragen von einem Heer marodierender User die irgendwas von Zensur und Diktatur schreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (7. Januar 2010)

Psycokain schrieb:


> Hiho Buffies
> 
> Nur was ganz kleines von meiner Seite. Bin hier noch nicht wirklich lange aktiv, jedoch ist mir eine Sache ganz besonders aufgefallen. Jemand eröffnet einen Thread mit einer Frage.... Auf diese Frage geben mindestens 35 Helden die genau gleiche Antwort.... es sei den jemand wirft noch ein "omg sufu benutzen Noob" dazwischen, dann hätten wir nur 34 Antworten.
> 
> ...


Jep hast recht, und jetzt habe ich eine höhere Zahl wieder unterm Avatar.


----------



## Haas3 (7. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Servus,
> habe ich das richtig verstanden, du möchtest die User bitten weniger zu Posten?
> 
> Und du möchtest das die Mod's doppelte Posts Löschen?
> ...




glaube das drückt es mit am besten aus.. was es zu dem thema zu sagen gibt!


----------



## madmurdock (7. Januar 2010)

Lieber 30 mal was richtiges lesen als 0 mal.


----------



## 44IsoO (7. Januar 2010)

Eine Frage und 20 gleiche Antworten. Sieh es doch einfach positiv: "So viele User auf einmal können nicht irren."


----------



## Psycokain (8. Januar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Meine Glaskugel sagt mir das auch dieser Thread in das von dir krittisiertes Schema passen wird!




Welche denn zum Beispiel? So viele könnens ja nicht sein bei der Anzahl meiner Beiträge hier, aber hauptsache jemanden dumm anmachen im Internet, das zeugt von grösse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und für die anderen, schaut euch diesen Thread an, nach EINER STUNDE nochmals die selben Kommentare


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. Januar 2010)

Psycokain schrieb:


> Welche denn zum Beispiel? So viele könnens ja nicht sein bei der Anzahl meiner Beiträge hier, aber hauptsache jemanden dumm anmachen im Internet, das zeugt von grösse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hast du einen Volksentscheid gemacht um diese thema zu eröffnen?

ne mal im ernst willst du also in jedem thread immer nur 1 beitrag haben? viele beiträge mit selber aussage bestätigen deren wahrheits gehalt. außerdem hat er dich nicht dumm angemacht sondern nur gemeint das es dazu kommen wird, was es auch tat und die mods viele beiträäge hierraus gelöschte haben, meinen höchstwarscheinlich auch, oder ich hab ich nicht abgeschickt weil da mein inet gesponnen hat... zudem gibt es immer eine verdammt gute möglichkeit sich vor sachen die einem auf den "sack" gehen zu verstecken, in den keller oder auf den dachboden gehen und die augen zu machen... oder im zweifelsfall diese seite nicht mehr besuchen wenn dir die user und die admins(reaktinen der admins auf die user) nicht gefallen.

ansonsten, was willst du dagegen machen bzw was für ein vorschlag würdest du machen? Alternativ kann man doppelpost löschen nur dann fühlen sich ca 50% der user auf den schlips getreten(wenn nicht sogar mehr) besuchen nicht mehr buffed, kaufen keine zeitung mehr und der arme zam wird gefeuert weil buffed sich nicht mehr alle mitarbeiter leisten kann, dann wird auch noch die werbung weniger, weil weniger user und buffed macht am ende dicht...
oder sie lassen es wie es ist und es regen sich 1%(vielleicht ein klein wenig mehr) der user die so denken wie du auf und bleiben oder gehen aber 1% zu 50% ist schon ein unterschied? aber vielleicht hast du ja eine bessere idee mit der die meisten bis alle glücklich sind dann wette ich das buffed(sollte es nicht zuviel arbeit sein) umsetzen würde.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich sehe am Horizont wehende Fahnen und ein Meer brennender Fakeln, getragen von einem Heer marodierender User die irgendwas von Zensur und Diktatur schreien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sorry wegen doppelpost, aber wie meinst du das du dsawinter und jagtgott^^ Zensur ist es nur wenn ihr inhalte mit einzigartigen meinungen löscht(was offt genug der fall ist, meistens bei verstoß gegen die regeln) und eine Diktatur ist es hier auch, sagt der zam wir sollen die klappe halten haben wir die klappe zu halten, schließt der zam nen post dürfen wir nicht mehr posten eröffnen wir den post noch paar mal neu werden wir gebannt/gekickt. muss nicht umbedingt zam sein aber kann ja jeder, ich mag nur zams namen und seinen musikgeschmack.


----------

